# Healthcare



## ianm1968 (Nov 19, 2014)

My wife and I are looking to move to lanzarote next year 
My wife is the first to get her state pension in March 2019
I understand that until then we need private healthcare as we cannot claim free healthcare until she receives her pension 
Firstly is this correct?
Secondly can anyone recommend any private health insurance 
We both take regular medication 
Any idea on prescription costs on the canaries?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Drugs are so cheap here, that when visiting Germany a friend of mine, purchases medication for friends and relatives in Germany.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Depending on what your regular medication is for, you may encounter problems in getting private medical insurance, unfortunately. Any pre-existing conditions must be fully declared when applying, and insurers will either exclude most conditions or if they are prepared to cover them, the premiums will be increased hugely. It isn't worth the risk of not declaring something because if you fell ill they could refuse to meet the cost of treatment if you were found to have lied on your application.

Also, private medical insurance does not include the cost of any medication you are prescribed (other than that prescribed during a hospital stay) - you would need to pay for that separately, with a private prescription.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

We intend getting private health insurance for the first year and then paying into the Spanish healthcare system after that. Well that's the plan............


----------



## ianm1968 (Nov 19, 2014)

Any idea which are the best private healthcare providers ?
My wife and I both take beta blockers 
Mine for hypertension hers for palpitations 
Do prescriptions have a set price like in the uk


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Hepa said:


> Drugs are so cheap here, that when visiting Germany a friend of mine, purchases medication for friends and relatives in Germany.


Not all Drugs are cheap -two of my medications are 60-70 euros, the others hover 10 euros.
My monthly bill is usually15-20 euros, paying 10 % of the cost,
It's supposed to be capped at 8 euros per month, but the system ( in Murcia) isn't working as it should, so there is a scheme now to reclaim overpaid prescription charged.
If someone is paying the full price for prescriptions, the bill could be very high indeed, if they have several medical conditions.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

ianm1968 said:


> Any idea which are the best private healthcare providers ?
> My wife and I both take beta blockers
> Mine for hypertension hers for palpitations
> Do prescriptions have a set price like in the uk


I take beta blockers too. I pay 10% up to 8 euros a month and in Andalucia that system works well. Last week I bought some Beta Blockers as my regular prescription was not due, they were 2.40€ for a month's supply. If I take the box back when the prescription is due, the chemist will refund 90%.

Just on the point of price of medications in UK. 

I used to get arthritis medication (Indocid) on a private prescription as I could get 1,000 at a time and buying the medication was a lot cheaper than the Nat Health standard charge per item system. On one invasion I asked at Boots what the price would be for a 1,000 and I thought it sounded high. When I checked with Lloyd's chemist their price was just under 50% that Boots were charging.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Most things in the Canary Islands are a lot cheaper than the U.K. or the European part of the Spanish territories.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The points people have made about paying 10% of the cost of prescriptions would not apply to the OP though, as neither he nor his wife would be pensioners when they plan to move to Lanzarote. As it's private medical insurance they would need to have, for the first year at least, and possibly longer if the Convenio Especial has not yet been adopted in the Canary Islands, they would be paying 100% of the costs. I don't know what those would be in the case of the beta-blockers they take, but if Ian and his wife plan to come over for a holiday before proceeding with their plans to move, I think it would be a good idea to take their medication into a local farmacia and check the price with them.

I can't suggest my health insurance provider for them because they only cover a small part of Andalucia, but I suppose the best known Spanish providers such as Sanitas, Adeslas and Mapfre would all operate in the Canaries. Perhaps Hepa knows of some more "local" ones which tend to be cheaper? Whichever ones you look at, check their Cuadro Medico (the list of clinics and doctors they authorise you to use) to make sure there are ones conveniently located close to where you plan to live. It's usually accessible via the insurance company's website.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I cannot help with health insurance, I have always been covered, by the Canarian health care system, which is very good. I cannot ask any other U.K. Ex Pats, because the other two are Spanish Citizens, who have worked in the Canary Islands most of their lives.

Perhaps the O.P. should have a browse through the Tenerifeforum, google will find it, and there are umpteen expats on that site, who have probably discussed this subject no doubt at great length.


----------



## ianm1968 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for the advice
My wife and I travel to lanzarote several times a year and it's never crossed our minds to take our meds down to the local pharmacy 
Cheers for that


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Info about prescription charges in Spain
https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain#prescriptions


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Prescriptions used to be free, then it was decided that people should pay a contribution according to their means. Sounds fine in principle, but ...

The discussion going on here shows exactly why means-tested benefits are often unfair and can be more costly to administer than a system of universal benefits with a higher top rate of income tax.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

the tax declaration discussion is now here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...claration-uk-govt-civil-service-pensions.html


----------

